# A very specific TV requirement



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The TV locker in our Hymer is a very clever affair with a slide-out and drop down contraption so the TV is at the ideal level for viewing, trouble is this gadget limits the size of tele we can have.

We want a 15" Widescreen LCD TV/DVD combo with built in freeview.
Max dimensions are - 
Width, 42 cm possibly up to 43.5cm with a bit of juggling.
Height, 38 cm max
Depth, 8cm max

It also has to bolt directly to the drop down metal plate so the rear vents aren't covered.

I looked at a 15" avtex, it might just fit width wise but they are a bit pricey.

Anyway, narrowed it down to 2 options...

A >Meos 15.4"< from wedodigital at £229

..and a >15" name unknown< from seonline.co.uk at £289

Has anyone got one of the above that can recommend them or does anyone know of any others that will fit?

TIA

pete


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought a 15.4 from Tesco at £179 with DVD, Freeview, Radio, HDMI but no 12volt as a second TV. The Avtex is very good
Richard


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

peejay said:


> The TV locker in our Hymer is a very clever affair with a slide-out and drop down contraption so the TV is at the ideal level for viewing, trouble is this gadget limits the size of tele we can have.
> 
> We want a 15" Widescreen LCD TV/DVD combo with built in freeview.
> Max dimensions are -
> ...


Hi Pete, just bought the Meos 15.4 on Ebay, should arrive Monday. Look on their site (Meos) the write up is good.
Look here

Bob

Ebay TV


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Richard, I checked Tesco but too big depth wise.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> Hi Pete, just bought the Meos 15.4 on Ebay, should arrive Monday. Look on their site (Meos) the write up is good.
> Look here
> 
> Ebay TV


Thanks Bob. I think thats the same company as in my link, checking it out now....

pete


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Pete. We have the Avtex and are more than pleased with it. It is built for caravanning/motorhomes etc so can cope with vibration and travel and it is a dedicated 12v 240v and doesn't need a voltage regulator.

Johnny F


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Asda had quite a few in and seemed to be good prices, but not sure of the sizes or makes. Might be worth a look.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I just got a 15" off T J Hughes.. Brand name UMC..
Fits all your size requirements 
39 X 34 X 7. also 12v input and was about £169..
Vesa type mounting holes on the rear.

Can give you more info and pic if needed..

WHOOPS """ Just noticed you wanted widescreen.. these are 4:3


----------



## steveeboy (May 1, 2005)

Hi PJ,

You could also consider the MOBILE TV (MTV15DVDT), see Brownhills or Lowdham.
Dimensions(mm) – 355(w)320(h)60(d)
Mobile TV 15" - Digital & Analogue LCD Television with DVD 
SPECIFICALLY DEVELOPED FOR USE IN THE LEISURE MARKET

NEW FEATURES FOR 2008:



Quick scan button - auto TV tuning
MHEG-5 - Digital teletext and red button interactive services
Access to all Digital / Freeview channels
USB connectivity
CI Common Interface - used for pay to view digital TV channels
HDMI Connection - connect other equipment with HDMI output ie. games consoles
Re-settable internal fuse
USB Socket


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*12 V LCD TV/DVD/Freeview*

I've just bought an 12v/240v 11" LCD TV/Freeview/ CD/ MP3 from an outfit called Digital Daffodil ( Ware Herts) for £174 ( its the one advertised in a well known MH magazine as normal retail £234. They seem to have a good product range for this sort of thing, a good courier service following on line purchase and their Customer Support was good when the first unit delivered was faulty and they turned round a replacement including courier pick up of faulty unit and re-delivery of a new unit in 4 working days. Check their catalogue on line.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

steveeboy said:


> Hi PJ,
> 
> You could also consider the MOBILE TV (MTV15DVDT), see Brownhills or Lowdham.
> Dimensions(mm) - 355(w)320(h)60(d)
> ...


Think these are 4:3...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies.

I narrowed it down to either the one from seonline.co.uk or the Meos 15.4 from wedodigital.co.uk.
I emailed both companies to confirm the dimensions and for additional photos of the rear panel vents and both companies responded within a day so top marks to them both.

I think it's going to be the Meos 15.4 for us.  

pete


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got mine today Pete, very light, fuctional, round base for stability. 12 volt straight from the cig lighter. Tested it, to a point, ie freeview??? no ariel. DVD nice. never tested SD or mm cards yet. On the whole NICE.

Bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> Just got mine today Pete, very light, fuctional, round base for stability. 12 volt straight from the cig lighter. Tested it, to a point, ie freeview??? no ariel. DVD nice. never tested SD or mm cards yet. On the whole NICE.
> 
> Bob


OK Bob, you've convinced me 

pete


----------

